# Samsung SyncMaster P2450H Menü am Bildschirm geht nicht



## CookieJar (13. März 2010)

*Samsung SyncMaster P2450H Menü am Bildschirm geht nicht*

Das Menü vorne ist weder beleuchtet, noch funktioniert irgendetwas davon. An was kann das liegen? 

So jetzt ist es aus irgendeinem Grund endlich an  jetzt muss ich nurnoch ins Menü kommen ^^

Update: jetzt geht es wieder nicht... an was kann das liegen?!??


----------



## Gameblack (29. März 2012)

*AW: Samsung SyncMaster P2450H Menü am Bildschirm geht nicht*

Hallo, hab nun ebenfalls das Problem.

Folgendes Problem:
Benutzte 2 Samsung P2450H.
PC war über Nacht an und die Monitore haben sich per Windows Funktion nach 2h abgeschaltet.
Am nächsten Tag fand der zweite Monitore kein Signal mehr. Was sich aber dadurch beheben ließ, dass ich direkt am Bildschirm das Menü aktivierte.

Nun schien alles wieder zu funktionieren. Bis ich bemerkte, dass am ersten Monitore, der keine Probleme machte und die ganze Zeit lief, die LED nicht mehr aufleuchten.
Normalerweise kann man dies ja über das Menü einstellen, doch das Menü lässt sich nicht aufrufen und der Monitor lässt sich auch nicht über den Power-Knopf ausschalten.
Angeblich soll es helfen, 30 Sek den Menü-Knopf zu halten, doch auch dies brachte keine Besserung.

Der Monitor läuft nun zwar. Doch ohne das Menü und den Power-Knopf, ist es doch sehr lästig.

Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------

